# Southern Pacific 2-10-2 F4



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

2-10-2 F4 from Accucraft.

Good value live steam. These will run out of the box but a little pre running maintenance is advised. Certainly the safety valve was lifting much too early on this one. 
The gas jets were better after a pressure blow through directly from the can, and a snug fit for the burners using a little PTFA tape ensured that both stay lit when running with no surplus air in the system.
Please note; The train appears to be moving quickly. The video can sometimes exagerate the speed and that is happening here!

http://youtu.be/KTE3gOAakOo


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, a lot of exaggeration there Trevor  Pleased to see it running so well.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exaggerated, it's going that fast. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SAzyZP9pdQ


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

You can see my 2-10-2 running on Jim McDavid's track in the CA Sierra foothills on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePTZ7dX_hgg&feature=related

It's my favorite wide-radius track steamup loco. It will pull just about any number of cars you own or can borrow. It runs for a very long time only on boiler water - you don't even have to hook up the axle or tender pump!


Good chuff and good steam plume and looks great!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff, 
What a great track Jim has built there. 
I do like the cutting. 
BUT ...... I watched the whole thing and saw Duchesses, a Caley, and an S-2, and others, but I didn't see your 2-10-2. 
Maybe I wasn't paying attention! 
At what 'time' is it on the video? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

David,

Oops, I meant to include the timing marks!

You can see my 2-10-2 from 3:29 - 4:00 then from 5:12 - 5:31


You can also see my sweetie, Ann running her Superior from 4:00 - 4:37

We are looking forward to seeing you in July in Sacramento! 


Jeff


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, 
Now how did I miss that - it says Southern Pacific on the tender!!!! 
I certainly wasn't paying attention. 
I'm glad to see that Ann didn't get a broken ankle when she stepped in a hole, and nice hat. 
Only two weeks and we will be steaming in Sacramento! 
See you then. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Living in a UNION PACIFIC town, I needed a UP locomotive. Here's the Herget/Accucraft modification in process to a UNION PACIFIC TTT-3 Santa Fe type. Letters & numbers are ordered and there is more to do to the loco.


----------

